# how to become a good skier??



## seanfentres (Jul 30, 2014)

i am dong a research on how an individual can become good skier and also where to look for and all the information


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 30, 2014)

Ask HighwayStar.


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 30, 2014)

Ski more.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2014)

hike in the summer time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 30, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Ski more.



Bingo.  Watch good skiers and imitate them.  Take a few lessons.  But really it is about getting out and doing it.  

And welcome to the boards.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 30, 2014)

Watch others from the chairlift.  If you've got skiing friends ask them for some tips.  Vary up what you do in both style and terrain (ex: don't just make short turns, don't just do groomers)


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2014)

Written information on how to ski better is in the eye of the reader IMO.

Advice I'd have is to ski more and ski often.  Depending on skill level throw in a lesson once in a while (with the appropriate instructor) to make sure you aren't being limited by bad habits.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 30, 2014)

Same way you get to Carnegie Hall.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 30, 2014)

Take lessons and work on the fundamentals, ski often in all kinds of terrain and conditions


----------



## timm (Jul 30, 2014)

hammer said:


> Depending on skill level throw in a lesson once in a while (with the appropriate instructor) to make sure you aren't being limited by bad habits.



I think no matter the ski level, the occasional lesson is important unless you have ski buddies at or above your level. Practice can reinforce bad habits you don't even know you have if you don't have someone who can occasionally observe what you are doing and give you insights. 

The appropriate instructor does get much harder to find the more skilled you get though.


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2014)

Build confidence by getting out there often and challenging yourself.  Skiing at the same level repeatedly will make you good at that level.  Continue to buy gear above you level that allows you to get to a higher level.  Understand technical differences  between different types of terrain and conditions.


.......


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 30, 2014)

seanfentres said:


> i am dong a research on how an individual can become good skier and also where to look for and all the information



If you also post this question at the Teton Gravity Research Forums you will get a lot of valuable information


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 30, 2014)

go that way really fast, if something gets in your way, turn


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 30, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> If you also post this question at the Teton Gravity Research Forums you will get a lot of valuable information



Sending the lamb to the lions - nice


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 30, 2014)

Ski.  A lot.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 30, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Sending the lamb to the lions - nice



The alternative could be the Barking Bear forums where he'll get piled on by a bunch of PSIA instructors


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 30, 2014)

It's really difficult to make any gains by reading up on skiing. As others have said, ski more often and whenever possible ski with people above your ability. You will pick up on little things by just watching them. People also tend to push themselves beyond their comfort zone and challenge themselves (within reason of course). It will improve your confidence exponentially.

There are also some great videos on YouTube that cover everything from A to Z.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 30, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> The alternative could be the Barking Bear forums where he'll get piled on by a bunch of PSA instructors



HAD to check that out and found this post:

http://www.epicski.com/t/78859/learning-to-ski-at-older-ages#post_1038662



> Sorry, I had to chuckle a little when I read that a 17-year-old thinks he may be too old to learn something new. I skied for the first time two years ago -- at the age of 53. There are very few things in life that you can't do at any age. You may not be the best at it, but if you stick with it you can be much better than when you started -- and, in the case of skiing, you'll have a blast.
> 
> So, here are some tips from a middle-aged newbie -- virtually all of which I picked up from the Epic forums. The last two are, IMHO, the most important:
> 
> ...


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jul 30, 2014)

All other things being equal, starting younger is better.

Having innately good sense of balance helps too.

As for what's actually within one's control, that I haven't seen mentioned yet - physical stamina.  Strength & strength to weight ratio, aerobic endurance.  Each provides its own benefit and IMO is huge for skiing, whether you want g forces on the groomers or to rip a fast zipperline through a bumpfield for longer than 4 turns.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 30, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> *Ask HighwayStar.*



Challenge him to a ski-off, and follow in his wake (because you surely wont be in front).

Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.*






***But it might kill you


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Challenge him to a ski-off, and follow in his wake (because you surely wont be in front).
> 
> Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.*
> 
> ...





Meeting Place:Top of Devils Fiddle


----------



## Tin (Jul 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Challenge him to a ski-off, and follow in his wake (because you surely wont be in front).
> 
> Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.*
> 
> ...



He has been so good lately on posting. Dont bring that back out lol

Oh and ski more. Ice skating can help. One thing I've seen is that if you can skate than you can ski.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 30, 2014)

seanfentres said:


> i am dong...



You may have mis-spelled a word here, I'm not sure about the context of your post.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 30, 2014)

why do I have this feeling it's a marketing research related to the PSIA.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 30, 2014)

jack97 said:


> why do I have this feeling it's a marketing research related to the PSIA.



You still here OP? Or was that a "one and done?"


----------



## seanfentres (Jul 31, 2014)

nice reply i got here thanx everybody for posting and i will post more information about my research....


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 31, 2014)

seanfentres said:


> nice reply i got here thanx everybody for posting and i will post more information about my research....



Pick fresh snow days, conditions are more forgiving , falling on boiler plate is not fun.
not sure where you'll be skiing. 
Keep your knees bent and out of the backseat. Fight your instinct to stand upright.


----------



## Edd (Jul 31, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Keep your knees bent and out of the backseat. Fight your instinct to stand upright.



...and while you're doing that, hands in front of you.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 31, 2014)

Tin said:


> Oh and ski more. Ice skating can help.* One thing I've seen is that if you can skate than you can ski*.



I skated before I skied.   For the most part I'm not sure how applicable one is to the other, but I can say that I picked up "hockey-stopping" on skis way before other beginners, so there's definitely that.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 31, 2014)

getting better is easy. it is all about planting and shifting

http://www.ehow.com/video_2366805_ski-moguls.html


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 1, 2014)

Ski crap snow.  Seriously.  Season pass helps with this but I go out pretty much no matter what.  Rain, Ice, dirt, whatever.  Worst conditions make the good days easy.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 1, 2014)

all of this stuff, sure, but also work on your agility and your balance.  Being aware of your body position and its effect on your skis is important.  it needs to become second nature, and will be the hardest part of your coming back to the sport.  

when you come skiing, dont just throw em on and give em hell.  Start at a mellow pace on a mellow part of the mountain.  refamiliarize yourself with the sensation.  i would advise against moving to harder terrain.  I feel like you need to stay on a difficulty level that you really can feel like a super star and get excited about what it is you are doing... which is going fast with sleds tied to your feet.  it's awesome.  you should think so as well.  

enjoy.  welcome back.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 1, 2014)

32 replies, and no one has asked him

How long have you been skiing?
Describe in detail your ability, turn shapes, techniques you use, terrain skied, etc?
What do you want to work on or achieve?  (we all want to get better)
How many days did you ski last year?
Ever had a lesson?

You guys are throwing darts, and there isn't even a dart board up there.

Although the troll potential light is on.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Aug 1, 2014)

seanfentres said:


> i am dong a research on how an individual can become good skier and also where to look for and all the information



I suspect this is a high school student doing a paper, who has never ever gone skiing... 
...and my never go.


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 1, 2014)

LiquidFeet said:


> I suspect this is a high school student doing a paper, who has never ever gone skiing...
> ...and my never go.


And if it's a high school student he's in summer school no less!


----------



## LiquidFeet (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh, right.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe it's an Australian HS student for whom English is a second language?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack97 (Aug 2, 2014)

LiquidFeet said:


> I suspect this is a high school student doing a paper, who has never ever gone skiing...
> ...and my never go.





VTKilarney said:


> And if it's a high school student he's in summer school no less!





LiquidFeet said:


> Oh, right.




my guess, a college student or possibly a grad student. Depending on the program, summer classes are available or using summer as a time to get a jump start on the paper/project.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe he's from Tahiti and wants to learn how to be a better Water Skier?LOL
Maybe he'll answer you guys.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 2, 2014)

Like everyone said, ski more and absolutely take some lessons. I typically take a couple of clinics a year. Some have been great, some not so good. If you do go for a lesson, try to do it during the week. Best chance to get an instructor by yourself. I've been taking advanced snowboarding lessons for years and most of the time, I paid a group rate and ended up with just the instructor. If you limited to the weekends, and can afford it, go for the single lesson. And not to beat a dead horse, but if you can get to a place that does a video analyses, try it. It was really a big eye opener to see what you are doing right and wrong.


----------



## catskills (Aug 3, 2014)

Stay in shape, learn how to fall without getting hurt and keep the SPEED down.  If you or a family member gets hurt it will have a negative impact on skiing for the entire family and yourself.   Nobody gets hurt and everyone enjoys many many ski vacations.


----------



## seanfentres (Aug 7, 2014)

i am also not sure about the place but i going to bent my keens with hands in front of me and if i enjoy i will let you know


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 7, 2014)

Why did I have the strange feeling that the OP was going to tell us that he had $5 million in a Nigerian account for his ski trip and if we would just send $20,000 for bank wire fees...


----------



## Abubob (Aug 7, 2014)

If you go to the Kitchen Wall don't throw your skis over the cliff and try to hike out.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 7, 2014)

One major thing I see beginners do is use their whole body to turn....do not do this! While you can get away with it on green terrain, it will prevent you from moving onto more difficult terrain where you'll need to turn quickly. 

Once you get comfy with making parallel turns, keep your shoulders facing downhill and turn with just your lower body.


----------



## dlague (Aug 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> One major thing I see beginners do is use their whole body to turn....do not do this! While you can get away with it on green terrain, it will prevent you from moving onto more difficult terrain where you'll need to turn quickly.
> 
> Once you get comfy with making parallel turns, keep your shoulders facing downhill and turn with just your lower body.



Good point!  Edge control is also important for advancing to more difficult terrain.  The slide turns many beginners make are fine on greens and ok on blues but can get you in trouble in all other terrain.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey Sean welcome to AZ! 

You will most quickly improve your skiing by being on this forum. More so than time on slopes. :lol: 

Seriously though, yeah it's lessons and time on snow. Even one good season of getting out a LOT makes a big difference. My wife has skied 4 - 5 days a  year for 4 or 5 years now and it's slow moving on getting it to the next level. You just need to get comfortable on them and that is just time.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2014)

Ski,take a lesson,ski,take a lesson...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 12, 2014)

Abubob said:


> If you go to the Kitchen Wall don't throw your skis over the cliff and try to hike out.



Or don't post about it in a public forum


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Or don't post about it in a public forum




You can't give advice. I hear you suck terribly!!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> You can't give advice. I hear you suck terribly!!!!!



Hey if we schedule a ski off now you will have plenty of time to come up with an excuse for backing out.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hey if we schedule a ski off now you will have plenty of time to come up with an excuse for backing out.




The first rule of the Ski Off Club.  Is you don't talk about it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> The first rule of the Ski Off Club.  Is you don't talk about it.



You just broke rule 1. And 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> You just broke rule 1. And 2



No judgement allowed from an East Coast sell out. Puck It and I may have our differences but east coasters gotta stick together!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No judgement allowed from an East Coast sell out. Puck It and I may have our differences but east coasters gotta stick together!



The opportunity lined itself up for me to move with minimal logistical overhead and a job. I might not have had the chance again so I took it. If I'm a sellout, so be it! No regrets!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No judgement allowed from an East Coast sell out. Puck It and I may have our differences but east coasters gotta stick together!




Booya!  What differences?  You are pushing for that ski off.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Booya!  What differences?  You are pushing for that ski off.



Nothing against you. I'm just a better skier. That's the main difference


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> The opportunity lined itself up for me to move with minimal logistical overhead and a job. I might not have had the chance again so I took it. If I'm a sellout, so be it! No regrets!



I am jealous you live in a great state high mountains light snow cheap rents and legal mj out door fun stuff to do all year. If I had more money job wise I would move their in a second, and visit family and friends here on east coast a few times a year keep living the dream even if you dont parttake in mj although you might try it and find out what i been saying for years in plant put here to make for so many great reasons.


----------

